# Whats your experience of PDR?



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello

What has been your experience of getting someone out to do PDR to your car?

I have uploaded photos to various PDR companies over the last few days and only one has replied to say that he was not in my area!

Maybe I am expecting to much to get this fixed or expecting to much of companies?





Anyone know of someone in West Essex, that is reliable I would appreciate their details!

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

a good one should be able to do it

trouble is for every good one theres lots of cowboys that wont get it just right

if no one on here can help , maybe ask at some local car dealers where they sell quality motors , chances are they have to use em


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a dent like yours on the door of my VW Tiguan on the crease line as some scroat opened their door bumping mine.I asked at my dealers and they have a dent guy comes every week from Carlisle and he made a brilliant job of knocking it out . 
as said ask at your dealers who they recommend .


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Try www.thedentmen.com and give Aaron a shout :thumb:


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Squiggs, I will contact Aaron!

There is a BMW and Merc dealer just around the corner from so I will enquire who they use!

With regard Steveo3002's point on good guys and bad guys, I wondered if some PDR guys just preferred bumpers and big even shaped worked. Many sites had lots of pics of that type of work and maybe its easier and less messy!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

That's a standard PDR job and shouldn't be expected to pay more than £50-£70. Should be some decent dent guys who are mobile around your area.


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

No way you will get that done by a decent tech for £50 - £70. The dent looks quite stretched and sharp. For a decent job expect to pay about £150 +


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Paul JC said:


> No way you will get that done by a decent tech for £50 - £70. The dent looks quite stretched and sharp. For a decent job expect to pay about £150 +


Yes way you will.


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello! 

Thanks to @squiggs "the dentman" came to day and has sort it out pretty well. They explained that the impact bar was running down the car there and it would not come out perfectly flat. 

There are a few little presses that you can only see once you get down to eye level with the car. The small dent above it was also removed, I paid £90.


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

At the right angle at the right line of sight you can see a few bits. As the light changes who knows if they are more visible or not.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Paul JC said:


> No way you will get that done by a decent tech for £50 - £70. The dent looks quite stretched and sharp. For a decent job expect to pay about £150 +


Yes way, he just did!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

pcm1980 said:


> Yes way, he just did!


OH NO he didnt, it was £90!

(panto season)


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> OH NO he didnt, it was £90!
> 
> (panto season)


:lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Give it a light flat with 2000 on a block and most of that will go.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe I should put my prices up :lol:


----------

